# Tom Brady narrates MA State Police documentary on details, history of department



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

His voice sucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

j809 said:


> His voice sucks


But he's Tom Brady!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

j809 said:


> His voice sucks


Oh Yimmy! Don't be jealous!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*My uncle @ 1:44 to the right of the frame in front Kennedy on stage.*


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

That sucked. The only one worth watching is the original 100 years! That doesn' seem to get old


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

Honestly, It doesn’t even make sense to have him narrate it. At least with John Wayne, he played characters in movies that were law men. What does Tom Brady have to do with law enforcement other than he plays sports ball real good.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*You're in a lot of trouble Tom*
_jeez, is there any anything I could do like public service or something ?_
*Well maybe . . . .
*
Disclaimer : the following is meant as satire and NOT meant to implicate individuals or organizations of any wrongdoing.*

*


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

They couldn't get Morgan Freeman ?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

RodneyFarva said:


> They couldn't get Morgan Freeman ?


I know because that guy narrates EVERYTHING !


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Who narrated the K9 handler part...?


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

I’m out on Tom as well on this one. Mike Rowe all the way.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Legendary Boston TV Cowboy Rex Trailer!
Jimmy Breslin!
Former Senate President and UMass President William Bulger!
Bill Buckner!
Any one of a dozen folks who love to video cops, get them angry and then video them more!

or Tom Brady.
Wait, aren't some of the above, DEAD?
Whomever made that documentary did a nice job, why change it?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Tango_Sierra said:


> I'm out on Tom as well on this one. Mike Rowe all the way.


I love Mike Rowe. That man could read the dictionary out loud and people would listen.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Mike Ditka. YEAH!


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hulk Hogan?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Truman Capote

oh yeah, he's dead too.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Inspector71 said:


> Hulk Hogan?


Randy "The Macho Man" Savage! (RIP)


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)




----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

If you're going with a wrestler, why not go with






*He can imitate a siren!!!!*


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Randy the macho man savage should have narrated the video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I say we split it up, you can have OJ narrate everything about the crime lab and Bill Cosby do the sexual offence investigation unit.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> If you're going with a wrestler, why not go with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that who that guy is ? Don't watch much TV, but have seen that commercial and wondered who the hell is that ?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> Is that who that guy is ? Don't watch much TV, but have seen that commercial and wondered who the hell is that ?


Ric flair from WWF.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Want a truly great narrator? My vote would be for John Malkovich. He did the football AFC Championship commercial. It's still on YouTube but I don't know how to link it. This guy could make having the flu sound great.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

I’d vote for Mark Wahlberg. But no objections to Tom Brady- nice to see a pro athlete that supports law enforcement.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

02136colonel said:


> I'd vote for Mark Wahlberg. But no objections to Tom Brady- nice to see a pro athlete that supports law enforcement.


Wahlberg is a clown. Claims he would have prevented 9/11, leaves the superbowl early, and most likely convinced Berg to make Patriots Day completely about him as a "composite character."


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

USAF3424 said:


> Wahlberg is a clown. Claims he would have prevented 9/11, leaves the superbowl early, and most likely convinced Berg to make Patriots Day completely about him as a "composite character."


Never seen Patriots Day and doesn't sound that interesting


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

02136colonel said:


> I'd vote for Mark Wahlberg.


Check WMS first.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Marks72 said:


> Want a truly great narrator? My vote would be for John Malkovich. He did the football AFC Championship commercial. It's still on YouTube but I don't know how to link it. This guy could make having the flu sound great.


Click the media icon
Paste the URL to the video
Click embed


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Marks72 said:


> Want a truly great narrator? My vote would be for John Malkovich. He did the football AFC Championship commercial. It's still on YouTube but I don't know how to link it. This guy could make having the flu sound great.


Malkovitch. Malkovitch. Malkovitch.

Malkovitch?

Malkovitch Malkovitch.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

This is the ad I mentioned in an earlier post. Starts slow, but builds sweet. At the end, envision Malkovitch saying.... "THIS IS THE MA STATE POLICE" instead of "THIS IS THE NFL". Also - Thank you History Hound for the instruction. Now, if I could just type with more than one finger......


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

The one with Malkovitch should be the follow up to the abomination that Tom Brady narrated.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*How about this guy ? 










*


----------

